# my beloved Lily



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Beautiful dog Jon. Her personality shows in this capture.

The only issue I'd have with the pic (assuming you were looking for some critique) is the distracting background and the centeredness.

This is with the new body?

Alex


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't know anything about pictures, but Lily is beautiful!


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

I felt an urge to hug Lily. What a sweet dog.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> Beautiful dog Jon. Her personality shows in this capture.
> 
> The only issue I'd have with the pic (assuming you were looking for some critique) is the distracting background and the centeredness.
> 
> This is with the new body?


Alex,

Honestly, I have yet to actually attach one of my L lenses to it (that was shot with the 85mm f/1.8 that is parked on it) with the intent of serious shooting. My house and entire property are turned upside down in the middle of a total remodel (while were living smack in the middle of it). In addition, we haven't seen the sun around here for about a week as "May Grey" has set it. That image was just a reflection of my jonesing to shoot at least a frame or two in the back yard, after attaching a handstrap to the new body. As soon as we get some decent light I promise I'll try to capture some real images... In case you are wondering, I picked up the 1Ds Mk II for only $3,400 and it looks like it just came from the factory -- in much better shape than my previous body. Even just futzing around with it I can already tell what kind of images I will be able to get once I get down to it...

My daughter saw that pic and thought it did a nice job of capturing the sweetness of Miss Lily, so I just thought I'd share...


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

speaking of L lenses...
This site is amazing 
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/...omp=338&CameraComp=9&SampleComp=0&FLI=0&API=2

I wish there was something like that for Nikkor lenses.
And I wish Nikon had a 400mm f/2.8


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Boile said:


> I wish there was something like that for Nikkor lenses.
> And I wish Nikon had a 400mm f/2.8












http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-N...nses/2171/AF-S-NIKKOR-400mm-f/2.8G-ED-VR.html :dunno:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Silly Lily... :thumbup:

(Lily, down! :rofl: )


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Cliff said:


> http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-N...nses/2171/AF-S-NIKKOR-400mm-f/2.8G-ED-VR.html :dunno:


$8500 :wow:
I'll have one on order ASAP. :thumbup:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Jon,
Your extra large avatar is messing up with the vertical alignment on the left.
What's next, you going to buy a huge lens that comes with its own suitcase? :eeps:
You compensating for something? :lmao:


j/k


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)




----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Notice how Jon streched it in his avatar. It looks like a frigging limousine. 
He's definitely compensating. :lmao:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Boile said:


> Jon,
> Your extra large avatar is messing up with the vertical alignment on the left.
> What's next, you going to buy a huge lens that comes with its own suitcase? :eeps:


I already have one....







It came with my 300mm f/2.8L IS.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Jon S. said:


> As soon as we get some decent light I promise I'll try to capture some real images...


Sounds like you got a great deal Jon; looking forward to seeing some of your pics.

I'm looking for a lightly used 5D. My guess is that the economy is going to make this a used buyers' market.

Alex


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> Sounds like you got a great deal Jon; looking forward to seeing some of your pics.
> 
> I'm looking for a lightly used 5D. My guess is that the economy is going to make this a used buyers' market.
> 
> Alex


My local camera store has a huge turnover of pre-owned equipment due to the fact that one of the largest photo institutes in the world (Brooks) is here in S.B. I'll keep an eye out for a 5D for you.  I've seen a few lately for around a grand.

Check out the federal disaster area that is/was my back yard:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Jon S. said:


> My local camera store has a huge turnover of pre-owned equipment due to the fact that one of the largest photo institutes in the world (Brooks) is here in S.B. I'll keep an eye out for a 5D for you. I've seen a few lately for around a grand.
> 
> Check out the federal disaster area that is/was my back yard:


Do you want us to critique your photo? :eeps::rofl:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> Check out the federal disaster area that is/was my back yard:


I can see your living room window from the back of your house... What all are you having done, Jon?


----------

